# How much do you feed your 8 month old??



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i know it depends on each individual food because of calories etc but i am curious how much you guys feed an 8 month old? i feed Zoe about 3 cups total a day. she seems fine weight wise, energy etc but of course she acts as though she is starving! thank you


----------



## LOdelray (Aug 20, 2012)

*Protein for 8 month old*

I get so confused. My 8 month old has been on Purina One Beyond which is what my breeder recommended. Now my trainer says I should change so I'm making the change to Orijen but I'm concerned that it might be too much protein. My concern is too much protein and cancer. 

What is the proper amount of protein that a puppy should get AND what is your favorite brand of food and why?

I want to make the best choices for Rufus.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

it really depends on food, activity level, etc. but when my two were 8 months old Sam was being fed 2 cups of adult wellness super5mix chicken and cooper was being fed 3 cups of adult food (it was either blue buffalo basics turkey and potato or wellness super5mix whitefish and sweet potato, I can't remember as we were changing foods around that age) currently they are 1 and 2 years old and both eat blue buffalo basics turkey and potato Sam still gets 2 cups of food and cooper eats 4 to maintain their current weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LOdelray (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

I'm going to do a chart on what he was eating and compare. Right now he is eating 4 cups (2 AM/2 PM) of the Purina Beyond and his growth has been good. His stools however on this food seem to be a little too loose.


----------

